# Mia's Pedigree



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I was cleaning house today and found Mia's pedigree. I never really sat down and looked at it much but I did today! I noticed she has 3 CH on her Dad's side and my favorite look in a dog Richelieu & Marcris.......even though a good population has Marcris in their lines. I was suprised to find those two in her background. Nothing spectacular on Mom side! I guess she gets her looks from Dad.  :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Has anyone heard of Gumwood's Delite The Wind or Windsong Mister Showcase? Those are the other 2 CH on her Dad's side.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow that was quick I just found her grandfathers brother. 
I guess her great uncle http://www.cherubmaltese.com/dinoped.htm I hope I don't get hooked on doing research now. :brownbag:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Wow that was quick I just found her grandfathers brother.
> I guess her great uncle http://www.cherubmaltese.com/dinoped.htm I hope I don't get hooked on doing research now. :brownbag:[/B]


Nope not at all. 

The Windsong is a very old but good line. They are in a lot of pedigrees that I have studied back 5 or 6 generations. 

Now that you mention it she does have the small Marcris face. Look at Skye's face. His sire is a Marcris/Blue Hill's dog. That is possibly where her size is coming in from. I adore the line. But I would not be parshall would I? B)


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

> I was cleaning house today and found Mia's pedigree. I never really sat down and looked at it much but I did today! I noticed she has 3 CH on her Dad's side and my favorite look in a dog Richelieu & Marcris.......even though a good population has Marcris in their lines. I was suprised to find those two in her background. Nothing spectacular on Mom side! I guess she gets her looks from Dad.  :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Has anyone heard of Gumwood's Delite The Wind or Windsong Mister Showcase? Those are the other 2 CH on her Dad's side.[/B]



Tess has a lot of Windsong and Marcris in her pedigree too. On her dads side she has Ch. Windsong Master Showcase a couple of generations back. She also has Wesglyn. I just counted and she has 43 champions behind her! I had never really looked at it this closely until I saw your post and that made me curious. 
Zoey's mom was sired by Ch. Richelieu's Top Gun so that makes him her grandfather  Zoey also has a lot of Marcris, Naysmith and C&M. I've never heard of the last two. On her mom's pedigree there's 18 champions in 5 generations. 
This is making me want to know more. I'm going to research both their backgrounds for the champions that I haven't heard of the kennel name. I think I need to get Zoey's full pedigree too. You may have really started something!
Jane


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

LOL....sorry but it got me interested too!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Jax has a lot of Richelieu (of course) and Marcris lines too! I'll have to look and see if he's related to any of your little ones... 

It's incredibly interesting to look at their pedigrees. I'll have to check out Jax's again.


----------

